# I'm adding a new girl to my crew.....



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

I've found a little smoothcoat girl to join my chi family - I cannot wait to bring her home in around 4weeks time.

She is Blue/Fawn and white and she'll be named Pixie  










Cant wait to bring Pixie home............I've spent loads of money on her already hehehe,she'll be one spoilt girl :daisy: 


Sinead x


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

She's adorable, congrats!


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

she's beautiful! ps. LOVE the siggy


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

awww she is adorable, Love the name Pixie, if I get another chi girl, her name will be Pixie


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Pixie is cute and adorable.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

What a pretty color she is, adorable thing. I hope she's likely to stay that way.

Mine had a lot of black hair on her but is strawberry blond now, so I don't know how much they change.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

aww shes beautiful we all love her colour here and her name is tooo cute


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Shes So Cute


----------



## Soozie (May 15, 2007)

I love her color! What a sweet lil' gal.
Hugs,
Soozie


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

What a darling girl. I know you can barely wait.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am sooo excited for you Sinead....then we will have to have a meet-up so I can have cuddles.


----------



## Copperband Chihuahuas (Jun 12, 2007)

Bet you can't wait Sinead,she's precious


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

She's absolutely stunning x x


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

oh bless. She is adorable.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Bet you are counting the days until you pick her up. She's a beautiful little girl!!!! Fran


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks girls - Yes I am so excited - and this is just the cheering up I need after being on the sick from work for almost 6 weeks..........I cant wait to bring her home


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Ive just seen this, she is so beautiful, a real heart melter!


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks hun - She is a little darling - I am counting the days - 4 weeks and she can come home


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Rubyfox said:


> I am sooo excited for you Sinead....then we will have to have a meet-up so I can have cuddles.



Oh yes for sure, that would be lovely - I was going to surprise you today as we went to Blackpool and St Annes for a walk with the dogs..............but my phone died on me again ( roll on Tuesday for my upgrade ) and I didnt wanna just turn up out of the blue!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats great you are near each other...i bet if you had just turned up Julie would have been thrilled!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

she is absolutley stunning !! Congratulations  :daisy:


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Awwww, very pretty girl.


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

She sure is pretty!


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

sullysmum said:


> Thats great you are near each other...i bet if you had just turned up Julie would have been thrilled!


She would have loved to have seen her boy Romeo.........shame my rubbish mobile keeps shutting down on me!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

lol, im so far behind in technology i havent even got a mobile phone!


----------



## Veesha (Sep 27, 2007)

Your new baby is beautiful!!!


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Congrats!! I absolutely LOVE her colouring


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww, I look forward to more pictures. She's beautiful!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

She is gorgeous!!! Never seen tht sort of cooring before- she will be a rite stunner!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww! Congrats! She's a little cutie pie!


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_
Awww, she's adorable, congrats! I love her colouring, sooooo pretty! :love10:

Man those 4 weeks are gunna draaaag by; you'll have to think of lots of loverly things to do to keep you busy! Lol!

x_


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

I've been too busy online shopping for her lol...........

Sinead x


Oooo just watching Drop Dead Gorgeous on BBC3 and their is a little chihuahua on there


----------

